# CD Player



## chinacat (Jun 30, 2004)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a sweet CD player? I want an mp3 one that has an Ipod hookup and also the little slot for a mini SD card. =D If it's even possible to have all three of them at once.........if not then an mp3 one def. and I think when people install it,you can have them put a cord for your ipod in, too. It just doesn't have a dock.....which would be nice for charging it.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

alpine has simple ones that support an Aux to plug into ur ipod and also mp3 functions. pioneer to my knowledge has one that has a usb where you can plug in an ipod or a harddrive and also mp3 functions AND also SD card slot.


----------



## StaticInMyHead (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a Sony with a 3.5mm headphone auxiliary input on the front of the deck... I plug my Archos MP4 into it, and I'm good to go. Never had any problems with the 3.5mm. Only one (slight) downside that I'd care to mention is that the volume is a bit lower through the auxiliary. Once you get used to it though, CDs seem too loud. :grin:


----------



## chinacat (Jun 30, 2004)

sweet, I'll check em out. =)


----------



## Speedle (Sep 13, 2006)

I like Sony! Good quality a long-playing time!


----------

